# Knives as Self-Defense Weapons



## Phil Elmore (Feb 24, 2003)

I've created what is now a suite of three linked articles for those who are unfamiliar with knives as weapons of self-defense and who are interested in the topic:

Knife Basics

Knife Training

The Continuum of Training Knives


----------



## LilleTiger (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanx alot SharpPhil. I really enjoyed readig your articles. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Phil Elmore (Feb 26, 2003)

I've completed the fourth article in the series, on Knife Fighting: Self Defense with Edged Weapons.  It addresses the relevant material that the first three articles do not.


----------



## Yari (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Phil

Read your articles. I enjoyed them, but been thinking about the second best weapon (or even the first).

I came to the conclusion that what would define the priority of usage, would be the person itself. But if you look at the ratio impact/knowledge of weapon your judgement is true.

Then theres the issue of equaliser (sp?). Where I live I'm luckey that I dont need an equaliser on my person, and understand that other places in the world people need this. And this influences the way I think. So for me a stick is a better equaliser than a knife. Since the impact/knowledge ratio is greater on a knife, the chances of hurting/Maining your agressor is greater, so in Denmark I would go to jail for cutting somebody by the ways of MA even if he had a gun , or a knife. So a stick would be preffered as an selfdefence weapon.

Concerning slashing /thrusting, I only have the knowledge from my teachers, since I havn't really be into a real fight with knifes. But I understand that a slash is better in a defence situation. For me it's common sences. A thrust (and I know it depends on the knife type), can much easilier get stuck or break, than under a slash. Also a thrush is a movement directly from your body towars the other, thus making your self more vunarble (sp?).

I'm not out to thrash you or your text. I find it interessting, just utting my 2 cents on it. And I love to hear your side of it.

Regards
Yari


----------



## Phil Elmore (Feb 28, 2003)

If I could carry a pair of fighting sticks slung over my back, you can bet I would do it.  But then, if I could carry an assault rifle, I probably would.  The reason that the handgun is the best weapon for self-defense is as much due to its power as its _portability_ -- its small size, which makes it possible to carry it everywhere.  I consider the knife the best second choice specifically because it has much greater portability than a stick.

The solution to the stick-portability issue is the ASP expanding baton, but these are regulated in many areas because they're seen as "blackjacks" or "billy clubs" and thus illegal.  (That's how it is in my state, anyway.)  If an expanding baton is legal where you live, I encourage its carry.  (I would carry one in addition to a knife, if I could.)

Regarding slashing versus thrusting, it depends on what you define as "better."  Certain techniques are more applicable to certain situations.  A thrust is more likely to _stop and kill_ than is a slash, very generally.  But let's say you're trying to keep someone at bay until they back off and leave you be;  then slashes to their limbs as the limbs grope for you would indeed be "better" in that they would be more appropriate to the context.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 28, 2003)

I tried expanding batons years ago but wasn't happy with the sturdiness/heaviness/straightness of them. Maybe I should try them again.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Feb 28, 2003)

Asp and Monadnock (sp?) both produce top-quality expanding batons.  They're a lot pricier than the no-names on the market, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 1, 2003)

I have completed all the articles I had planned for the now eight-part knife series on my site.  The latest articles cover drills for knives, selecting knives, and carrying knives.

I've made some minor edits to the first articles in the series and cross-linked everything for easy reference, too.  The entire series is:

Knife Basics

Knife Training

The Continuum of Training Knives

Eye Protection (a contributed article on modifying helmets)

Drills

Knife Fighting

Selecting a Knife

Carrying a Knife


----------

